# Lyft express drive stinks!



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

With prices going up on the rentals and a new peak hour system in place. I'm no longer able to meet the requirements, I barely was able to meet them before. I know I'm not the only one feeling this way. Any other cheap easy rentals or should I just lease a car or find a job that has more structure. Like instacart/Amazon flex with shifts.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I know it was good, but it really sucks now.. They are really awful. They are destroying their company with greed!!!!
I went from 2500-3000 a month too, 400 a week! And now they want 35 prime time rides. I already increased my hours by 15 extra hours only to make less now! And they want even more!!!! Besides the new algorythms its about 8 dollars an hour... This is entrapment, Its more 4 less!!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> With prices going up on the rentals and a new peak hour system in place. I'm no longer able to meet the requirements, I barely was able to meet them before. I know I'm not the only one feeling this way. Any other cheap easy rentals or should I just lease a car or find a job that has more structure. Like instacart/Amazon flex with shifts.


Didn't even read the text -- Lyft stinks was enough.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

How can anyone live in L.A. for that much!!!! Their murdering their drivers!! Just take are money and shoot us already!!! This is genocide!!!!!


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm looking for exit strategy. In mean time I need any money. I have cut back on fast food, and meals and now eating two meals a day to save money. Rather than trying to meet their ride quota my strategy will be to go for long rides, and drive at peak times to max earnings and pay the damn rental and still have something left...

When lyft understands they can not manipulate their way to more rides and better coverage rather than pay drivers more to work longer hours maybe they will change. By then I hope to be on to something better.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I agree, all they want is money, they don't care about the passengers or drivers. They make an effort with support, but its just a slap in the face, because they are never wrong, ever! I mean a passenger gets charged 52 dollars and driver gets 3.50??? Only because he shared his phone. Too many surges not showing up, or low base fair rides..... Its dishonest, to act so customer service friendly and stab us in the back! And take are money. Besides their commissions.... Its corruption and dishonest!!


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

getoutofmycar if you want to drive 15 hours for 100-dollars you are welcome to take up the slack. We can talk again when you max out your,credit cards or your car breaks down.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

getoutofmycar said:


> 15h would earn me 375. I don't know what's wrong with you to earn so low.


Yet we hv singl screen shot to c from u with details.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I will see how much I make this week with new peak hours structure. If I did not get rental bonus, I rent and drive from/for Uber. 

I signed up for rideshare to keep my hours FLEXIBLE. Telling me when to drive is the opposite of flexibility I need. I have two children different ages and spouse who works dayshift hours . I NEED flexibility. If Lyft doesn't give it to me - bye bye Lyft.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Just keep driving until you get $900 in trips and without even trying I bet you'll meet the bonus requirements.

Expecting anything less is sort of an entitled way to look at the $180 bonus we were all accustomed to.

Rental Rewards is meant to be the equivalent of the Power Driver Bonus (PDB).

If you wanted to get a PDB bonus of $180 you'd have to do $900 in trips. That's 20%, and it's been like that since I started 2 years ago.

Up til now, Lyft has been giving us a $180 Rental Rewards bonus every week, but I bet most express drive drivers were doing far less than $900 in trips each week. For me, when I do 70 trips, I do about $600 in trips. Lyft was essentially giving me a 30% bonus each week, for less than 40 hours of work.

Funny thing is I never heard a single PDB driver complain how they had to work more for less than what Lyft was giving Express Drive drivers.

So now we have to work as hard as all the other drivers going for PDB. It sucks but it's completely on us to make it not suck. But as I hope the math above shows, it's not unfair.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Express drive had it too good for a while. It went from hardcore work on the weekends to actually treating it like a job. I'm looking at it now as if I get it I'll get it, but I'm turning down rides left and right and not being concerned with acceptance rate because the peak would still likely eliminate me. I'll collect data for a couple weeks aND likely turn in the car. 

I drive when I'm alert, in a mood to be tolerant and the market is efficiently busy.....not when Lyft demands.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Try Hyrecar.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

JimS said:


> Try Hyrecar.


I actually looked into them but Uber told me they don't allow HyreCar in Vegas and HyreCar responded with "Uber is wrong " After a good laugh I decided that Hyrecar wasn't an organization I wanted to work with. Not only are they rather expensive, buy the customer service is.....ummm wrong.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Hyrecar is essentially no different than a friend loaning you their car, to drive for Uber, in exchange for money. As long all of Uber's requirements are met, including having your name on the proof of insurance, it should be approved.

This means Hyrecar would need to provide you with all the necessary documents to upload to Uber, including proof of insurance with your name printed on it.

Besides, it's none of Uber's business how you have arranged to use someone else's vehicle, as long as you meet Uber's requirements. And I don't recall seeing anything in those requirements specifically saying you cannot use HyreCar.

Keep in mind I have not tried HyreCar, and I may be completely wrong. Perhaps HyreCar doesn't supply you with documents to upload to Uber, and instead do that themselves via a partnership, that isn't in place in Vegas.

This is all just me guessing but it all goes back to there is nothing preventing you from using someone else's car on yout UberX driver account.

I would ask some more questions of HyreCar, specifically ask them to walk you through all the steps needed to add their car to your Uber account, including who is responsible for doing what. Ask about documents, including insurance and inspection.

Good Luck.

And I agree they are rather expensive, but not too many other choices. And I am guessing the vehicle owners are mostly setting their own prices, which would likely be out of HyreCar's control. 

It's sort of like saying AirBNB is too expensive, when really, it's that there's not enough (or any) low cost supply in our market. I'd *love* to see HyreCar have some PDB-eligible vehicles that could compete with Express Drive on price. That vehicle owner will be booked 100% of the time, that's for sure..


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Scam!!!! they are posting all over Craigslist and instagram now and Twitter... How they are ripping everyone off!!!


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

I been working the same amount 40-45 hours, but the algorythms changed everything, then the new 35 peak rides, changed the algorythms again, because now they don't have to worry about the 90 rides because its just the 35 peak rides. Because they would rather kill you for your 150 dollar bonus, then be fair.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

No gas money, they cheated the driver out of surge money, bonuses and respect. Its evil!!!


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Its been awful


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

10% for 100,000 march in L.A.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

A whole 10 cents extra for every mile. WOW!!!


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

They have changed so many things, its been really quite difficult to stay focused on driving in early and evening hours.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

It's about 10 dollars an hour now.


----------

